# VIDEO- THE TRUE FACTS ON PITBULLS



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

After viewing the video, please send all of your abusive comments to.....
Toronto Star

VIDEO


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)




----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

That video was incredible...absolutely sad...horribly sad. I did not realize that they went through so much in order to get them to be a "fighting dog".

I am with you, and fully support you. I have a chinese shar-pei which are supposed to be a pissy, violent, fighting dog....what a joke.

Thanks for the video...very sad, but I needed to see that. I forwarded the link to a bunch of people on my list from the church. They need to see it.

Jeffrey


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

whoa...thats a very powerful flash. Makes me think twice about my misconceptions.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dragged on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and I gave it the cut when it started talking about the study about labradors biting more people. I'm sure it had some kind of nice message but putting a 200 word article I could have read in 30 seconds into a 5 minute movie aint the way to get it across.

I don't see that this changes anything with respect to the ban. f*cking shame that assholes do this to their dogs but the attacks are not being done by escaped fighting dogs (one of the "gore" shots was a dog clearly hit by a car by the way) but by dogs owned by people too f*cking stupid to own them.

It's too late, as I said, when attacks kept mounting you guys kept saying "Ah f*ck man, it aint me dog, me dog's a good dog, it's the shitty owners so don't blame me" and didn't make any movement to deal with the issue. Now they're banned here and it's too f*cking late. The public has shown that when viewed on a whole it is not responsible enough to own these dogs, hence they're banned and too bad so sad I still think it was the right thing to do.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

The owners of those malnourished dogs should be killed, plain and simple. If thats what they put those animals through, then they don't deserve to live.

I personally think that any larger dog should have to be muzzled while outside, whether its a pit bull or german sheppard.

A girl I work with, her nephew just got mauled by a sheppard a few weeks ago, the dog jumped the fence and attacked him and his friend. So it's not just one kind of dog, but the owner didn't even come outside right away when it happened, she stood at the door and watched







and just said to put the dogs down when it was all over.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I would never let any of my dogs lay with my baby like that, unless if my dog was a chihuaha (sp?)!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I dont know how someone could do that to a dog


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

the video won't load for me for some reason


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> the video won't load for me for some reason


 Same


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

That video doesnt half drag on


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> I would never let any of my dogs lay with my baby like that, unless if my dog was a chihuaha (sp?)!


 Why not?


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

Is it not obvious?


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that flash







I'm w/ you man :nod:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Cpt_arsehole said:


> Is it not obvious?


 Apperently not, thats why I asked the question.


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

Couldnt a movie like that infact be made for every living thing?


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

I think they have sense, id trust a pitbull round a kid about as much as i would a leprechaun round a pot of gold


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Cpt_arsehole said:


> Couldnt a movie like that infact be made for every living thing?


 Yeah....like alligators









There is a BIG difference. I will explain it as soon as you explain "the obviouse."


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

Well im sure some where in this god forsaken world that aligators do get mis-treated, and not letting an animal capable of ripping a man in half around a baby does seem to be taking the piss


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > I would never let any of my dogs lay with my baby like that, unless if my dog was a chihuaha (sp?)!
> ...


 Even pitbull lover enthusiasts (sp again?) say you should never let pitbulls or any large dogs come into close contacts with babies. Something in their brain makes them curious about babies and sometimes causes attacks. Heard it on the news a while back. This is a general rule for all bigger dogs.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Cpt_arsehole said:


> Well im sure some where in this god forsaken world that aligators do get mis-treated, and not letting an animal capable of ripping a man in half around a baby does seem to be taking the piss


 If you left a baby with a dog you didn't trust, no sh*t that would be a bad idea. However, I would say that about 80% of the dog breeds out there are more than capable of killing a baby as quickly as a pitbull is, yet they are show with kids all the time.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


 I miss read your post, I thought you said you wouldn't have ANY dog around a child. I didn't know you owned a pitbull.


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

Well this video obviously wants you to see pitbulls in a friendly manner, so putting a pitbull next to a 6 foot 4 weight lifting freak aint going to give quite the same effect


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Canada wants to ban new ownership on pitbills?

Another fine example of government trying to take away freedoms....


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I wish people would try this hard to spread the measage about piranha's and how they have a bad reputation.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I wish people would try this hard to spread the measage about piranha's and how they have a bad reputation.


 It sounds like a good idea, but I don't beleive piranhas get treated as bad as pitbulls do. People connect with pitbulls because most people with compassion can connect with dogs.

It is something to think about though.


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

So the majority of people without compassion cannot connect with dogs? interesting


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Cpt_arsehole said:


> So the majority of people without compassion cannot connect with dogs? interesting


 You're twisting my words, I never said that.


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

Then what did you mean by most people with compassion can connect with dogs? people who can't connect with dogs havent any compassion? i dont understand?

The fact of the matter is, that any dog no matter what its breed can always be moulding into what it's owning wants from it, so the pitbull be it so obviously has muscle which can be used to its owners advantage. and now i cant see where this post is going to end up :rasp:


----------



## phishie (Sep 22, 2004)

yeah i know its a horrible thing to do that to them, but could you at least tell it to me in a way that doesn't annoy the crap out of me?...it took me 5 minutes to read something that i could have read in 30 seconds....but some of those pics _were_ ugly.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I love pit bulls. They are a great breed and that video helps kill the misconceptions about the breed.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Cpt_arsehole said:


> Then what did you mean by most people with compassion can connect with dogs? people who can't connect with dogs havent any compassion? i dont understand?
> 
> The fact of the matter is, that any dog no matter what its breed can always be moulding into what it's owning wants from it, so the pitbull be it so obviously has muscle which can be used to its owners advantage. and now i cant see where this post is going to end up :rasp:


If you are compassionate, you will feel something with this video because you connect with dogs. Most people don't connect with piranhas.

If you are not compassionate, you won't pity the dog....if you can't feel pity for the dog, how can you make a connection.

Besides, I never couldn't be uncompassionate and not connect with them, I simply said "most people with compassion can connect with dogs"


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Canada wants to ban new ownership on pitbills?
> 
> Another fine example of government trying to take away freedoms....


















ive had dogs i trusted and dogs i dont but kinda funny all the pits i had were very trusted. 
whats next on the list labs (they bite more people than pits)


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

it was rather annoying waiting for the next sentence to come up which contained 3/4 words


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I thought it was a good video. I didnt see one thing wrong with it, or the "dragging on" that has been mentioned a few times. It was obvious that the link led to a video, so why do people complain? I also see no reason for pitbulls to be banned. There is always another dog that can be trained to be just as mean and violent. It is not the dog, but the owner that needs to be taken issue with.


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

I suppose in our own sense we all stereo-type certain breeds in our own way, like mne for instance i cant get it out of my head that german shephards are scruffy mutts and im sure you people have your opinions about others


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

I've owned 3 pits in the past and I love them to death. These irresponsible owners need to be locked up in a room and starved for WEEKS.


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

Then some jack'n'jill is going to make a flash movie about the people who are being starved, trying to gain sympathy for these people


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > I wish people would try this hard to spread the measage about piranha's and how they have a bad reputation.
> ...


 pitbulls are allowed in more stated than piranha's


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

User said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > the video won't load for me for some reason
> ...


 ditto, as far as the dog fighting thing its so stupid, all the owners back in C-town who do that are ignorant anyway so, its hipocritical that they even have "PETS"









anyway what about cockfighteres all these morns here in Hawaii cok fight chickens like crazy, razors on the claws and everything!









-Obie


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I don't see that this changes anything with respect to the ban. f*cking shame that assholes do this to their dogs but the attacks are not being done by escaped fighting dogs (one of the "gore" shots was a dog clearly hit by a car by the way) but by dogs owned by people too f*cking stupid to own them.


 Nice video.
I agree with you stating "but by dogs owned by people too f*cking stupid to own them"
I would like to know why you think the ban is a good thing, when you yourself have said that.
How is the ban going to stop the stupid people from getting a large aggressive breed of dog.
Wouldn't it make more sence to come out with legislation that prevents these people from getting a dog , than banning a breed of dog?
I think the cause of the problem should be addressed NOT just one of the symptoms.
Later
Eric


----------



## Cpt_arsehole (Oct 16, 2004)

Well that's called life, there's so many problems that need solving, and so many people who think they have the best method.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > nitrofish said:
> ...


 Yup.


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

ok, negative i r4ead the first two posts but...I worked for SPCA and Toronto Humane for several years, dealt with countless pitbulls and honestly give the respect where respect is earned, Its a tough f*cking dog, dont f*ck with it, they are definalty not dogs to have with children, in some cases thier great with families like in the video, but some kids are stupid and like to do things like pull a dogs ears and pull thier tails, sorry to say, but if you grab my ear or my damn tail id bite your ass to.

I once had a (patient) that was part lab, part pitty and for the first month i worked at spca i didnt even know the dog existed, it was locked in the back room cause it scared all the female employees. I was like and whens the last time it went out for a walk, oh not for a while we just hose out its kennel, I was like yah well your stupid give me a leash, took him out, made a bond forever, I love that dog and if i had the money then i would bailed him out.but i couldnt so hes either dead or somwhere upnorth, He was the greatest dog i respected him he respected me and theres nothing more important that that in a dogs world.

What bugs me is people see the hate and not softer side.

Everyone i know that has pits is in complete control

dont give me none of this sh*t about oh my god pitbulls are like time bombs they can freak out at any minute and kill you, so can some people you gonna go ban them from ontario. 
What is sad sad sad about this hole situation is This is a free world, people should have the choice of what they want to do in life, if somone wants to tell me i cant own somthing, id like to tell them where to go and how to get there cause honestly in two years when i move out and i want a pitbull, im getting a f*cking pitbull.

Instead of banning them, if theres an attack,dog should be shot on spot.
and the owner fined 10,000. If your dumb enough to walk around parks with a pit of leash your yourself should be shot.

There is simple ways around this if people werent so f*cking stupid
rant ended, if you understood my incoherent babbling then somthing should be done about this


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

mori0174 said:


> There is always another dog that can be trained to be just as mean and violent. It is not the dog, but the owner that needs to be taken issue with.


 I agree completely ...those dogs looked in a real bad state and all because of mistreatment by their owners


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Kill all pitbulls


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

kill you bitch


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

SiameseDream said:


> Kill all pitbulls


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

SiameseDream said:


> Kill all pitbulls


 The best thing you can do is IGNORE those comments. They get off on the attention. I wish there was an IGNORE member button on this.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Good video. People only see what they want to see.

As a side note i'll be getting and amstaff in january and cannot wait to use her as a diplomat for the "pit-bull" breeds so show people what they're really like. They just want to please there master.


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Niche said:


> Good video. People only see what they want to see.
> 
> As a side note i'll be getting and amstaff in january and cannot wait to use her as a diplomat for the "pit-bull" breeds so show people what they're really like. They just want to please there master.


 exactly you're only seeing what you want to see in this video. pitbulls were originally bred with the purpose in the breeders minds to kill. kill all pitbulls, they're only good for killing. if you want a guard dog get a doberman, you don't need a fuckin man eater to watch your house. pitbulls _love_ to fight.my friend has 3 pitbulls... 2 are the large regular type and 1 is the stockier barrel chested fighting type. psychologically they are 2 different breeds. the young fighter has never been trained to fight other dogs, and been punished when he tried to. even to this day he will be fine with other dogs and then every once in a great while just snap and attack another dog. it does not care how big the other dog is, it just locks onto it. no fear. these dogs have been selectively bred for longer than you can imagine. viciousness and enjoyment of their work (like you see) were traits that were spotted and then bred into a stable line. we have to get big padded gloves and playfight and rope pull CONSTANTLY or the thing goes nuts. it is a born fighter thru and thru and it loves every second of it


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Your wrong. They were not bred to be vicious, they were bred for hunting, bullbaiting, ratting then dogfighting. They do not lock their jaws. Guard dogs are a cheap way out of having to pay security guards. If your talking about guard dogs for the home then most good dogs will know when the family is in any kind of danger and act accordingly. I'll never use any kind of dog just to protect personal property.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I hope alligatormex responds to this thread the piece of sh*t. If you can understand what hes saying you might find it funny. heres an example:

THEY WARRIORS THEY ARE, ME LIKE WARRIOR DOGS, THEY FIGHT FOR DAYS THEY DO. MY OWN BUSINESS WHAT DO WIH ME DOGS OWN.

anywaay you get the point.

Pitbulls were bred for fighting so they will probably attack another dog if encouraged to do so, but that does not make them dangerous becuase they weren't bred to attack anything else. so as long as you're not as retarded and deserve to die, (like alligatormex) they should be no different to any other dog.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Here are some statistics of dog bites.....
http://www.onlinelawyersource.com/personal...statistics.html
Unfortunately, rots and pits account for 50% of dog bite fatalities. Therefore, maybe this is where the issue is. They may not cause the most bites, but they along with rots(who also have gotten a bad name) are more likely to kill if they bite.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

> According to a study by the U. S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, covering the years between 1979 and 1994, pit bulls were involved in 57 fatal attacks -- well over twice the number for the next breed on the list, rottweilers, with 19, and more than German shepherds (17), huskies (12) and malamutes (12) combined. A 2000 study by the Journal of the American Veterinary Medical Association concluded that pit bulls "were involved in 65 fatal attacks between 1979 and 1998 ... twice that of rottweilers and more than three times German shepherds.''





> The numbers are stunning. As of last week, meaning Mabel Wong's mauling would be included, pit bulls were cited in 831 attacks. The next closest was the rottweiler with 373. No other breed made it out of double digits.


Source:
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c...BAG0C7H3811.DTL


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Siamese Dream ur a f*cking Tard.



> They do not lock their jaws


 Every1 seems to think Pits have locking Jaws, I hate having to tell people they don't. Even people who own them seem to think they do.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

seharebo said:


> Unfortunately, rots and pits account for 50% of dog bite fatalities.


 But where they actually APBT's or were they bulldog like dogs?
http://www.dogsatriskusa.org/namedog.htm
http://members.aol.com/radogz/find.html

http://www.atts.org/stats1.html

Good News from Ala. Supreme Court........... BREED SPECIFIC Legislation (BSL) was dealt a savage blow last week in an historic victory for American campaigners when the Supreme Court in Alabama ruled that there was no genetic evidence that one breed of dog was more dangerous than another, simply because of its breed.
http://www.furryfriendsfoundation.com/Trut...CourtRuling.htm


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

APBT, my friend


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

seharebo said:


> APBT, my friend


Thats difficult to prove, any cop that takes a report can say it looked like an APBT so it must be one. Also alot of people think they have APBT's, 70+ pound APBT's, yeah right. The humane society has done testing on true Apbts and found their temperment to be way above average.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

johndeere said:


> seharebo said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, rots and pits account for 50% of dog bite fatalities.
> ...


 thats good to hear. breed specific legislation has no merit.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i feel so sorry for those dogs


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

"A schutzhund trained dog lunging at the stranger is allowed, but if an untrained Siberian husky does the same, it may fail."

This is quoted from the ATT test. I know a very respectable German Rot breeder who is very into schutzhund and he would not be very happy if this is how his dogs reacted to a stranger. In schutzhund they are suppose to react to the "sleeve". There is testing going on in WI this sunday and I was thinking I should take my dog. He is CGC certified by the AKC, so I wonder if he would also pass this test.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

if you have a guard dog that attacks and kills a burglar, do they kill the dog? What if it just bites them badly?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> if you have a guard dog that attacks and kills a burglar, do they kill the dog? What if it just bites them badly?


 no "they" would not kill the dog.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Filo said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > if you have a guard dog that attacks and kills a burglar, do they kill the dog? What if it just bites them badly?
> ...


 even in the uk? becuase if you beat the sh*t out of a burglar he can sue you for extreme force or something. By they i mant the police.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 Oops sry, didn't see that flag by your avatar. Im not sure.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> That video was incredible...absolutely sad...horribly sad. I did not realize that they went through so much in order to get them to be a "fighting dog".


 Actually the Am Pitbull Terrier needs to go through very little to become a fighting dog. Any that have come down through "good" breeding are generally dog aggressive between 6mos-2 yrs of age. I can admit that I was involved with professional game dog breeders at one time in my life, for which I have many regrets. I know how these dogs behave, and even the nicest family pit could turn on against the most innocent of dogs. The dog-friendly pits are the exception.
What the video neglects to tell is that, before the breed became popular, the way to determine breeding worthiness was through testing a dog's gameness in battle, just as one would judge the herding ability of say a Boder Collie at some point through field trials. Like it or not, this was the reality.

As the dog's became poplular, pit fights became monopolized by a ghetto mentailty that completely disrespects the breed. It is sickening and the main reason I stopped breeding the dogs. It is true though that the breeds natural instincts are to love people and that any human aggressive pit has either been abused or poorly bred.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Awsome video!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

damn, it wouldn't load


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't know why anyone would even think about treating a dog like that


----------

